# turface Pro Leauge or soil master select?



## simsimma (Aug 3, 2008)

anybody know where i can find turface pro league or soil master select in toronto?

Turface pro league used to be produced under the name of soil master select (SMS) in the past.

Its used for Baseball diamonds as soil 

from what i have researched its great for planted tanks as it absorbs nutrients in and releases it slowly, i found this intresting, other than that its a fraction of the cost of eco-complete at about $10-$20 for over 20-40 pounds

i found some turface MVP (brown stuff) sold by a dealer in brampton, 
but thats about it 

if anybody has any info leme know!


----------



## noved (Jul 14, 2009)

did you ever find this stuff. I've been looking into it as an option and I think its the best way to go bang for buck wise. I'm currently looking for it as well. Turface is available at www.plantprod.com based out of Brampton. I have sent them an email but have yet to hear back from them. They have MVP which I have learned is just a slightly larger grain size then Pro. you could also try here,( http://www.growercentral.com/index....ction=showCatalogue&CFID=4982355&CFTOKEN=6886 ) but they seem to only sell by the pallet. I will email them as well. Out of BC.

As for Soilmaster select, its pretty much impossible to find in Canada. There are a couple of places in Canada that sell it, but they only sell by the pallet.


----------



## svtcanuk (Oct 30, 2009)

Who did you find that sold SMS? How many bags to a pallet? I'll be setting up a couple of 180 gallon planted tank soon so I'll need a few bags. Perhaps if we had enough interest we could do a group buy. I'm in Brampton myself and have considered using Turface but I much prefer the charcoal colour of the SMS.


----------



## noved (Jul 14, 2009)

svtcanuk said:


> Who did you find that sold SMS? How many bags to a pallet? I'll be setting up a couple of 180 gallon planted tank soon so I'll need a few bags. Perhaps if we had enough interest we could do a group buy. I'm in Brampton myself and have considered using Turface but I much prefer the charcoal colour of the SMS.


To be honest, I never tried to contact them personally but I did read about them and I note padded the contact info:

Stream Organics; Surrey British Columbia; 604-535-4149
Professional Gardener; Calgary Alberta; 403-263-4200

Personally I didn't care about the color. I plant to cover it with some black sand and hopefully not have to uproot any plants too often. I have been doing a lot of research on this the past couple of days and I am finding many alternatives. I haven't actually checked my local stores yet, but Walmart has some Can Dry Supreme ( http://www.walmart.ca/Canada-Featur...4070&departmentId=262&categoryId=1797&tabId=6 ) that is, from what I can tell, essentially the same product as SMS or Turface. It is able to hold 1.4 times its weight in liquid which though not as high as the approximately 2x that the SMS and Turface can hold, would still account for an extremely high CEC rating. I have emailed the company and I am still waiting to hear back from them as well. It is non toxic, inert and made of clay. For $5.44 a bag I figure I can't go wrong setting up a 15 gallon test tank.


----------



## svtcanuk (Oct 30, 2009)

After speaking with a sales rep I decided to buy a couple of bags of MVP from Plant Products in Brampton. $19.10 for a 50lb bag. I think the colour is fine, could be a little darker but I'm happy with it and the grain size isn't too bad either. Hopefully I can get one of the tanks set up before the end of next week to see how it is to work with, just wait for a part for my Eheim.


----------



## noved (Jul 14, 2009)

svtcanuk said:


> After speaking with a sales rep I decided to buy a couple of bags of MVP from Plant Products in Brampton. $19.10 for a 50lb bag. I think the colour is fine, could be a little darker but I'm happy with it and the grain size isn't too bad either. Hopefully I can get one of the tanks set up before the end of next week to see how it is to work with, just wait for a part for my Eheim.


I'm from up north but I'm heading down to the inlaws in Oakville next month. I saw that Plant Products is right of the 407 which I'll be taking and I'm wondering if you can just walk in and buy it. If thats the case then I'll just do that. As well if you get your tank set up in the month would you mind posting some pics so I can see what I'd be getting. At least you can confirm first hand the price and where to get it which is great. Thanks.


----------

